# Anyone up in Newry today, what deals?



## shkyler (8 Dec 2008)

Just wondering what was on special today in Newry/ Sainsburys if anyone was up there!
Thanks


----------



## Celtwytch (8 Dec 2008)

An easy way to find out what's on special offer in Sainsbury's is to check their website .  Most of the special prices listed online are available in the shops.  It also shows the date each offer ends, which is handy for planning future trips.


----------



## shkyler (8 Dec 2008)

Thanks celtwytch I did that already its not giving too much away and hasnt changed in a while. Thanks for the tip though


----------



## Happy_Harry (8 Dec 2008)

And just to let you know, it seems that if you want to know what is on special offer in Tesco up North , you can also just check www.sainsburys.co.uk. Last week visited both stores and found they had many exactly the same offers. Wonder what is going on there.


----------



## monascribe18 (8 Dec 2008)

1.15 euro =£1 in buttercrane


----------



## emmt (11 Dec 2008)

Eur1 = 0.90Stg in Sainsburys on Mon


----------



## bond-007 (11 Dec 2008)

I keeps away from Newry. Too many Dubs there.  

Must easier to travel the back roads to Belfast and shop there.


----------



## Megan (11 Dec 2008)

bond-007 said:


> I keeps away from Newry. Too many Dubs there.
> 
> Must easier to travel the back roads to Belfast and shop there.


I wonder are any of them guilty of this? 
http://www.independent.ie/national-...-trolley-fights-and-parking-rage-1570556.html


----------



## Ceist Beag (11 Dec 2008)

This country is becoming more and more like an episode out of The Simpsons!!


----------

